# Axle Seal for 53AH120x200x.2508ST3050



## egross (Jun 18, 2021)

Don't pay $121 for Cub Cadet zero Turn Axle seal the size is 11/2"x2"x1/4" or
1500x200x.250


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello egross, welcome to the forum. 

Please elaborate regarding your problem.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

egross said:


> Don't pay $121 for Cub Cadet zero Turn Axle seal the size is 11/2"x2"x1/4" or
> 1500x200x.250


I take it you either did the research and found the ones you were looking for last week, or mic'd them, and looked up a part # by dimension? It pisses me off when I see the profit margin CC, JD, and other Mower OEM's charge for what are essentially universal parts they don't even make. That's a $5-$7 seal at the most. Who ended up as the actual manufacturer for your drive units?

Seals, Belts, and Bearings..... All you need to know is the actual dimensions and you can buy them almost anywhere, but the average DIY guy doesn't know that, and almost every mower OEM takes obscene advantage of that through their Dealers. Even at their Dealerships, a smart Parts Manager, will buy them wholesale through the manufacturers distribution network (SKF, National, Timken, Goodyear, Dayco) but still charge the OEM list price. They just hide them on a shelf somewhere so the Region Service Rep don't see them during his visits. Biggest rip off in the mower business.....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Sounds like me and one of my relay's on my Kubota. The OEM (dealer priced for a particular relay is 80 bucks). Did a little searching and determined that Nissan actually made the relay and Kubota buys and resells them. it's the relay the controls the multi speed blower in the climate control unit. I crossed the catalog number on the existing blown one and found it on DigiKey for 4 bucks so I bought a couple just to have a spare. In reality, there is a wicked markup on just about all parts.

I used to deliver steel strip to a company that made automotive tie rod ends. When I was there one time I saw a full wire contained loaded with what looked exactly like the tie rod ends on my F350 Ford pickup so being curious I asked the shop foreman and sure enough they were and headed to Ford Motor. Then I asked how much they cost to make and he replied 'about 25 cents each'. I'd just bought a pair at Autozone for 80 bucks. Helluva difference between 80 bucks and 50 cents (for a pair).

Called markup. I call it a screwing.


----------

